# Fresh new classical music



## Benny (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear friends,
My eldest son Assaf, a prolific composer of classical music, has recently come out with a new project as part of Headstart, the Israeli equivalent of Kickstarter, an enterprise that enables young artists to attain public exposure.
As you will see in the link, Assaf has a systematic (and nonconformist) musical approach, that prefers even today writing in an "old-fashioned" but enjoyable harmonious and melodious style over writing in the modernist dissonant fashion, that only a few music lovers truly like. So if you have already internalized the well known and beloved works of the great past composers and you look for new and fresh classical music, with a unique and original character, but still in the style you enjoy - you now have the opportunity to get it.

Instead to pouring too many words, I should rather refer you to Assaf's own presentation:
https://www.headstart.co.il/project.aspx?id=14376

Here you will also be able to purchase his CDs as well as tickets to the recital he will hold in Tel Aviv on October 19, 2015, in which he will play some of his works. 
I will be grateful if you disseminate this message to whoever may have interest in it.

All the best,

Benny Brown


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

i am somewhat confident that there will not be a large resurgence of the older styles of composition. from the early 19 hundreds composers really started to branch out and experiment, and we still are today.

the composers that i enjoy listening to died a varying range of years ago, though some are still alive. i feel that this sentiment will be shared with most users here. not only 70 years ago.

not emotionally evocative? no aesthetic? if anything, the most emotionally evocative music i have listened to has come from the past 100 years.

there may be a niche for "newer old" classical but i feel that this is a genre that will continue to move on, forward. and there are _tons_ of users here on TC that love or specialize in 20th/21st century music.

in fact, just look at this thread, a list of the best post-1950's pieces. a very active thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/37569-tc-top-recommended-post.html


----------



## Benny (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry, use this link:
http://www.headstart.co.il/project.aspx?id=14376&lan=en-US
If you click the picture and then click the fourth icon under the stripe - you will have English subtitles.
Enjoy,
Benny


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

What about your youngest son? What does he do?


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful and sensitive.


----------



## Benny (Feb 4, 2013)

Majed Al Shamsi said:


> What about your youngest son? What does he do?


Playing basketball, mainly. :lol:


----------

